# The impulse buy is completed



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I collected enough 10 speed Campy parts to finish building the C96. I ended up with a mix of Record, Chorus and Centaur. And those Zonda wheels. Great wheels but I'm not sure 21st century wheels look appropriate on a 20th century bike. The ride quality is what I expected from a bike that is on the heavy side by todays standards. It's nice and solid and stable with that steel is real feel. I love the paint scheme but so far I haven't fallen in love with this bike, which is unusual for me. I will ride it some more and see how I feel.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Looks very nice! Perhaps you're right about the wheels, which can really change the personality of a bike. A traditionally-spoked wheel might help the bike sing to you little more.


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE !!

From what I see, the condition of the paint seems very good.

On a purely personal note, I would change the wheels for something more "traditional" looking (or Shamals of the late nineties !) ), and try to get a white saddle, although it might not be easy to get a white flite of yore.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

You guys helped me make up my mind about the wheels. I changed them out for a more traditional looking set and now I'm starting to warm up to the bike. I need a nice weather day to take it out and see how it feels. I like white saddles too and have used them but I got tired of replacing them every 2 years or so. They can get pretty distressed looking after a short time.


----------



## dudeuk (May 7, 2005)

Delta brakes would look good,and black rims maybe mavic cxp33.


----------

